# goose call



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

Lewis Custom calls and Lynch Mob. I just bought a Lewis custom call this year and love it. Both are michigan made too. Go to Gander Mt. to try the lewis custom call. Very easy to blow.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Sorry, have to disagree with you on this one, cheap calls are just that. CHEAP!


The current World Goose Calling Champion won using a Poly call. It's not the first time a Poly has won major contests either. I guess cheap must be a relative term.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

waste of time.......


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

OP said "best sounding goose call?" 

didn't ask comp call, hunting call, or budget call. 

Cheap to me is under $40.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm reminded of the phrase.....It's the Indian, not the arrow? BFG touched on it a bit in an earlier post. 

Here's a $25 call. Sounds pretty darn good to me. I think $25 is "reasonably" priced.

http://www.quackheadcalls.com/downloads/sounds/goozilla.mp3

The biggest thing is finding the call that fits you. Whether it be a $20 call or a $200 dollar call. There is much more to how a call sounds than it's price and the material it's made of. A good set of guts can make just about any goose call sound great. An additional $4-$10 investment in a $10 call will really surprise you in how it sounds.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

*Just mentioning it because no-one else has. *

Olt has been making cheap ($) calls for years. I cut my teeth (not literally) on a couple of different models. They are also a good sounding call. basically if you get enough wind through one, it sounds goosey. 

A couple of issues are, they take alot of air. But I think if you learn to blow an Olt, all else is that much easier. 

Also they are a little limited as far as different notes. You can very cadence though and sound like a couple of different birds that way.

Again, if you can learn how to do this, other calls will be that much easier.

For those reasons I think Olt calls are a great trainer and I've killed some birds with them too.

*Now back to our regularly scheduled programming*....


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

i like a call with alot of back pressure but doesnt require alot of air that why i like the g2 so much


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

A ton of it is in how you personally blow the call and how the manufacturer tunes it at the plant. Just because the guy that put it together tuned it easy doesn't mean that it will work for all YOU HAVE TO TRY OUT A TON OF CALLS AND PLAY WITH THE TUNING 


By the way Robbie who won is world championship on a poly call is a FREAK he really knows his stuff about calling.


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

hey guys not trying to hijack the thread, but how does the G3 compare to the G2. I have only blown the G3 and am really close to getting it, just want to know how similar they are before i commit to one....


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

quackersmacker13 said:


> hey guys not trying to hijack the thread, but how does the G3 compare to the G2. I have only blown the G3 and am really close to getting it, just want to know how similar they are before i commit to one....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ill tell ya what, i tried the cheap calls when i started out and they sounded OK IMO. Wanting more I went to a mid ranged call, Tim Grounds Half Breed $50 and the sound quality was much improved. Real nice call for the money IMO, just a bit stiff and took some getting used to. I used that call for several years and shot lots of geese using it. Recently i bought a Lynch Mob HL-1($140). Yes, theyre more money, but the sound quality is considerable IMO. Didnt take long to get it down. Real easy call to run. Much easier than the TG was. Knowing what i know now a person would be much better off to save their money and buy a higher end call to begin with. For what i got in all the others, i coulda had a nice one first time around....Also, i would recommend Bad Grammer to anyone who's serious about learning to call Canada Geese. Its a GREAT video.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------

